# Multiplayer FPS Game



## anir551 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi guys!!!

Of the three multiplayer FPS games i have listed above, which one do you guys think is the most played worldwide[PC Games only]? Also name other such games which you think should have been added to the poll.
[ I left out Counter-strike, cuz i know its damn popular].

Cheers,
Anirban


----------



## svenkat83 (Feb 9, 2004)

Battlefield1942 missing.I think it too deserves a place in top MP gaming.


----------



## anir551 (Feb 9, 2004)

ahh, yes!! That's a great game too.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 9, 2004)

Vietcong, MOHAA,Call of duty, Soldiers of fortune..????


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 9, 2004)

Vietcong, MOHAA,Call of duty, Soldiers of fortune..Operation flashpoint ????


----------



## anir551 (Feb 9, 2004)

No doubt they too are top games, but I was talking about mad action,
you know - Jumping & fraging[ yes Counter-strike ain't mad action like that]. Anyway, do tell about other worthy games!!!


----------



## ice (Feb 9, 2004)

Counter Strike!!!! wheres my precious...

yes q3 rulz too.. Havent played Halo or UT 2k3 yet.

CS???


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 9, 2004)

ICE you jass you read this...  



			
				anir551 said:
			
		

> [ I left out Counter-strike, cuz i know its damn popular].


----------



## anir551 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey, Counter-Strike is so damn popular, I left it out. It would have swept away the competion!!! Plz don't mind.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah...


----------



## sahil170 (Feb 9, 2004)

Well you have forgotten UT 1 , one of the best ever


----------



## anir551 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm...you are right sahil, the first UT is still popular, but i think that's only in India. I mean at present, UT2K3 is played worldwide more as it's the new version[ However I presonally like the first UT instead of UT2k3 as it does not have the assualt mode]. That's why i put the current version on poll.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 10, 2004)

How about resizing your avatar buddy. 90x90 approx. permitted only.


----------



## ice (Feb 10, 2004)

I luve UT, UT2k3 duznt work on my pc.. i love CTF in ut and in q3a too.


----------



## Arachnid (Feb 10, 2004)

Barbie adventures is the Best...la la la la!!


----------



## anir551 (Feb 11, 2004)

BARBIE ADVENTURES???????? wat girlish game is that?


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Osama, nahi LOL, sambha...GABBAR!!, how have you being doing?


----------



## anir551 (Feb 11, 2004)

Nothing much !!! Hey I will hit roads on a big looting spree tomorrow           [ I stole a ferrari from some guy named Sachin !!!] Want to join me??


----------



## abdulabby (Feb 13, 2004)

well i guess halo rocks


----------



## aadipa (Feb 13, 2004)

1> UT (Original) (Fast and don't need those Extra AGP cards)
2> Q3A / Q3TA  (Beat me in this)
3> UT2K3 (Seems like u r playing Q3A with addition of alt fire)
..
..
..
..
999> Halo (It is slow even on my Athlon 2.4 + 256DDR + FX5200,128MB,8x)

Well some still like Duke3D & Blood, can you play in LAN with minimum hardware. Seems fev. in cyber/game cafes.


----------



## akshayt (Feb 13, 2004)

doom series is nowhere to be found


----------



## cnukutti (Feb 14, 2004)

*Where is Serious Sam*

Where is _*Serious Sam*_. i liked both the encounters. this is full of action, fragging and the lot. You must be knowing that if it moves then shoot it is the rule in SSam.
include it in the poll
 8)


----------



## anir551 (Feb 14, 2004)

Yup, SERIOUS SAM is a great game[ I never played it myself].
Sorry cnu, it's not possible to include the game in the poll now.
Anyway, thanks for mentioning about the game.


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 16, 2004)

AARE O SAMBA APUN KO TO QUAKE HI PASAND HAI BAAP


----------

